# Mounting Bindings Off Center



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

i just bought a set-up for my gf at my local shop. The guy mounted the bindings forward towards the toe side edge instead of the center. The boots have plenty of room to move back without going anywhere near overhanging. I've always assumed centering the bindings in the middle of the board was the only way to go. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## daniel42 (Mar 15, 2010)

In my limited experience I try to centre my boots on the board. Which in my case because I have boots that are close to the maximum size the bindings can take, means I think I set my bindings closer to the heel edge.

You also said that the boots have plenty of room to move back without overhanging? Are you saying that there is no overhang at all as I would have thought that in that case the board is too wide?


----------



## PowSurfer (Nov 10, 2009)

you want to place the boot in the binding and center the boot toe/heal on the board.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe the guy was setting you up for a ride down NASCAR mountain where all you do is make left turns all the way down


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Binding centering is not what is crucial. It is the boot centering. As someone above stated, sometimes the bindings need to be off-center in order for the boots to be centered when strapped in. So go at it.


----------



## mjd (Mar 13, 2009)

Now that I think of it she wears a small size boot so that might tend offet the binding position on the board. Thanks for the input.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Plenty of videos on YT on how to set up bindings, don't trust the shop, do it yourself, centering boot and binding on the board, and setting up the higback angles.



mjd said:


> Now that I think of it she wears a small size boot so that might tend offet the binding position on the board. Thanks for the input.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I use Ride shift disc's and they off set the bindings by design. Shifted towards toe side for smaller boots, heelside for larger boots.


----------

